# united states district court warrant



## kyle (Aug 26, 2011)

Couple weeks ago I got a ticket for hitchhiking on the Blue Ridge Parkway. The ticket had no state, county, or city name on it. All it said was United States District Court. The ticket was only $50; I don't plan on paying it. Will that show up on any search for warrants and can it get me arrested?


----------



## Cardboard (Aug 31, 2011)

I have something similar a few years back. The problem is not the ticket, but the fact that they can pile a comtempt of court chanrge on top of your 50 dallar fine, which is 1000$ or 6 months. If you dont think you ever want to go back, dont worry about it, but before it turns into more of a problem, send them that 50 dollars, or just go to court.
Edit to clarify:
I dont support giving the state your money, nor do I mean that you should play by their rules and deal with this bullshit ticket, but really consider the consequences of how big this little shit can get. I have a lot of fines and minor arrests that I played off in my head as, "fuck you, fuck your law... I am not going to play this game." I now also have a fair amount of arrest warrants for Failure to Appear and contempt of court. There are letters being sent to at least 10 addresses, in at least 6 states that I can think of, letting me know that I am under arrest. Right. I am living in southern Spain, tickets for hitch hiking? being drunk? get the fuck...
Really though, I know that I wont have problems going around in the states if I keep my nose clean, with no random stops, I should be fine even to enter the county of these warrants. Unfortunately, FTA charges mean that you become a flight risk. I expect the next minor infraction I get cited for could also mean that I am held in court, until court, as I am obviously a flight risk. Also, now that I am living abroad, if I ever get deported back to the states, and I am in Federal custody, there is no reason for them not to press these contempt charges, and put me straight in jail.
More or less, my advice is to go to court if you have the time. Never plead guilty, never plead no contest. These are 2 amateur mistakes, that are more or less just there for suckers to think they are getting off easy. A lot of the times if you plead not guilty, and push for a trial, your citation officer wont show, and you're off free. Just cost you a few court dates. If you cant be around, 50 bucks can be made in a few hours, plea no contest, and get it dropped in half. Don't just not show for your first date. you havent even formally been charged yet. No show is an automatic guilty plea, as well as a warrant for FTA.
Good luck, keep your head down.


----------



## kyle (Sep 2, 2011)

thanks man thats a huge help


----------

